

Beautiful responsive layout with grid - saltcod
http://www.designmadeingermany.de/13-1/2/

======
throwaway420
I don't know about this. The design of that link is gorgeous, but I think
readability suffers this way.

Reading text left to right in columns and paging through long articles would
end up being annoying. If an article is long, this design wouldn't work as
well because you'll have to constantly click the next button to go through all
the pages.

And the thin columns make it hard to read lengthy text because there are only
a few words per line so you're constantly having to scan for the next line.

